# What ENWorld means to me (you).



## MEG Hal (Aug 27, 2003)

Not really OT but what does this community mean to you?
I read about the losses of board members and get upset, the people I call friends whom get ill (Angelsboi) and read about new and proud parents and smile with memories. I get excited when I see a post or thread by someone whom I think will put a smile on my face etc...

New boards are up and I for one want to say thanks to Morrus as well as all the posters (lurkers) who make this one of my "homes" and I am proud to be part of teh ENWorld family--even when people mock me it is all in jest..right?...right?  

Ok, your turn.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2003)

Holy crap!  Look at all that new stuff to play with!


Ok, seriously.  ENWorld means a place where I can make fun of you.

Ok, really seriously, it's a place where I can kill some time at work, and bounce ideas off people.  I keep up with all the latest news (and gossip) about my favorite hobby, and generally enjoy listening to all the ENWorld folks from day to day.  It never ceases to amaze me at how many clever, creative people hang out here.


----------



## Balgus (Aug 27, 2003)

A place to waste time at work while learning to play the game better too.  Oh yeah, and the people are nice... sometimes...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow. I know just how you feel Hal.
Enworld....well...damn.
Aside from being a place where i make friends and try to push along my budding gaming career its a place where i can...voice off.

Its home. Its family.


----------



## Maldur (Aug 27, 2003)

Hal, your right!

Hell, I even like ArthurQ


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 27, 2003)

What ENWorld Means To Me...

I'm a lot newer to the boards and to gaming than perhaps many of you. So this is a good place for me to come and learn and ask questions. 

And kill time at work...

But beyond that, it's a community. I , too, feel sad when I read about memebers illnesses and losses. I feel joy when I hear about their good fortune and new babies and pets. I feel that it is a place where I can share these things in my own life with people who will accept me for who I am, and what I do.

I feel it is a place to not only be serious, but also to kid around with people who enjoy the same hobbies as I do. I never will fully understand the people who get mad about OT posts and only want to focus on being serious all the time. I like to hear about my friends' lives. I want to hear about my friends' problems (and offer my best help or condolences). 

ENWorld is a place where someone like me, who really doesn't fit in with the vast majority of people they meet in their day to day life can escape and be with people they share at least a couple of things in common with. When I'm feeling down, as I was the other night, sometimes all it takes is a joke or a kind word from another ENWorld member to make me feel better about myself (Thank you ArthurQ and the ENWorld Gallery thread...you have no idea how much that just made me feel better) or just to forget about the stresses and tribulations of everyday life (ie. threads where a poster has said something funny and had me laughing out loud).

Occasionaly I read a post that makes me mad. Either someone is giving someone else a hard time , or trying to put someone else down. I shake my head at these and wish everyone could just get along. But for the most part, I'm amazed that just about everyone here respects others' differences (and bad typos   )

I know I will continue to read and post here as long as these boards are up and running. As soon as I get my finances in better shape, I plan on becomming a supporter as well. This site is definately worth it.

Because it's more than just "a site". It's like going to a friends house. Only we're all on our computers. But the feeling of belonging is the same...

Thank you ENWorld.

~Sheri


----------



## the Jester (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWorld is a community, a resource, and most of all a family.  It's the only website that's made me cry (when I heard that Angelsboi had contracted AIDS).  

It's my homepage, the first and last site I check online each day.  

It's where I do most of my writing these days, what with having three ongoing story hours.  

I've made a lot of good friends here, many of them people I've never actually met.  I've brushed up against some of my idols in passing (gaming idols, yep).

Really, it's a lot like home.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Aug 27, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Its family.




And don't you forget it!  Now put down that Pepsi Blue and get back to work!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWorld is a place to chat about D&D, first and foremost. It's a place to sort out what the rules actually mean, to find out all the ways I hadn't noticed to make my character more interesting, and to steal ideas off people more creative than I am.

It's also a place to meet people, to hang out, to laugh at hong and Teflon Billy (amongst others), to enjoy Story Hours, and to exchange in-jokes. Plus it's the Hivemind, which is something all by itself.

It's a frickin' good site, is what it is.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a place of family and friends.  We were brought topgether by RPGs of all things, yet the place has become so much more.  I've meet friends from across the globe and next time I travel around I'm going to see about meeting more of these fine people.

Unbeknowst to many of you I've been thanking people privately with small gifts of RPG books.  I figure the people who make this place great need more then a simple thank.  Since we are an RPG comunity RPG books seemed like the perfect way.  I think I've handed out over 3 dozen books so far.  So, a big thank you to all of you.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a place that I spend my time reading when I'm at work and should be, um... working.

It's also a place where I learn about a lot of things (D&D and otherwise).


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I've made a lot of good friends here, many of them people I've never actually met.  I've brushed up against some of my idols in passing (gaming idols, yep).
> 
> Really, it's a lot like home.





You pass by gaming idols in your house?  That's weird.


----------



## Henry (Aug 27, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You pass by gaming idols in your house?  That's weird.




Laugh if you wish, but my Gygax Reliquary (polished 24K gold and turquoise inlay) is ready to go. When the time comes in the future when Gary sadly passes from this world, I'm writing his family to bid for his dice-rolling hand.


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2003)

Without ENWorld, I would not be the gamer or DM that I am today. I owe a lot to Eric Noah and the fine community he started, and to Russ and the fine community he continued. Not to mention the die hard posters that keep us die hard lurkers entertained and informed.


----------



## Rel (Aug 27, 2003)

I joined after getting 3E because I was seeking some rules clarifications.  After lurking on the boards for a bit, I came to understand how ENWorld was a fairly rare gem in my internet experience:  High level of discourse, extremely good moderators and posters who were very smart and very fun.  It has become the web site where I spend more time than any other.

It didn't take long to begin regarding the posters here as friends instead of just random voices from the ether.  Having met several ENWorld posters over the last year (particularly through the NC Game Days) I've come to realize that almost without exception, these people are as cool face to face as they are on the boards.

To me, this is a great community (in every sense of the word) comprised of great individuals.  I consider it an honor and a privelege to be part of this place.

Long live ENWorld!


----------



## willpax (Aug 27, 2003)

Darn it! Rel stole my post!

I agree with Rel on every single point. This site has become the community I am most fond of on the net. 

I would also add that, for me, this is a place to get a small D&D fix in a life that currently doesn't have much room for it. I get to play very infrequently, so these boards let me keep my mind in it, so to speak.


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 27, 2003)

Lotsa smart folks to help out us less clever clogs, lotsa funny folks to keep us laughing, lotsa thoughtful folks to keep us all civilized.

Lotsa good people.

And I know I'm a better DM because of it.


----------



## shouit (Aug 27, 2003)

A place to hear what others have to say.  And to make fun of Hal..


----------



## Magic Slim (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWorld's a great place to spend time. What's so great about it is that not all time spent here is time lost.

The people are great, the opinions are varied and interesting, the sig's are funny... What could one want more?

Slim


----------



## Estlor (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe it's just because I don't have as much time to spend on the messageboards, and maybe it's because I don't really "know" anybody on here, but I don't have the warm, fuzzy FAMILY feeling about ENWorld.

To me, ENWorld is a great place to go to keep abreast of what's going on with WotC and all the independent d20 companies in general.  Without ENWorld I'd never have been able to keep up with who was releasing what thus far.  ENWorld is also a great place to get opinions and information on things just out or almost out.  Sometimes it exposes me to things I might not otherwise have thought about, like why so and so in 3.5 should or shouldn't have been changed.

It serves a functional purpose.  It's the best site out there for one of my hobbies, and it kills a lot of time at work.


----------



## Sage (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow, you guys (or girls) are really sentimental.

I found enworld a few months ago and have "stepped by" every day since, but thet was only for the news and review site. 

I really only got introduced to the boards with the SRD competition, but that wasn't very encouraging since not everyone was as nice as they could have been  

But sinse then other threads, this among them, have made me stop considering subtituting the boards for the DND-L, I'm definetely going to do it  

I hope I become as attached as you seem to be.

Sage


----------



## BSF (Aug 27, 2003)

Right there with you Djeta!    
(One of the first things I noticed about you is your sig.  Weird Al is great!)

Where else can I find people with similar interests?  EN World is a place to "hang out".  I even decided to come out of lurker mode in July and start posting!  I'm still trying to get to know everyone and I am hoping that I am not looking like too much of a dolt.  EN World is about gaming, but it is about a whole lot more.


----------



## francisca (Aug 27, 2003)

MMMMM.  Well first off, it's been a good place to glean a better understanding of 3E.   That still is it's primary purpose.  I'm still a pretty average DM, but I'm way better than I would be without this place.

As far as community: In general, I do not have much interest in online communities.  I have plenty of friends and family in the real world to invest my emotions in. However, this place is the exception.  

While I don't get too emotional about good and bad news people share on this board, I do feel a twinge of emotion when someone posts extreme good news (like babies) or extreme bad news (death or terminal illness).  It is nice to see people respond to such news in the way they do around here: by putting what is important in life in perspective.  

I guess I feel more of a sense of comaraderie than community.  Kinda like the difference between a group hug and high five with everyone around you.  To me, this is a high-five kinda place.

I will say this, without ENWorld and it's members, GenCon would have been a pretty crappy experience for me.  However, despite having to leave the con earlier than I expected, I had a great time, largely due to meeting and gaming with people who post right here.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 27, 2003)

I started looking at these boards in the spring, but didn't start posting until coming back GenCon. After less than a month, I've found this to be the most mature, interesting, polite, and fun forum I've ever seen -- regardless of the subject.

I've gotten a lot of good game ideas, learned a lot, and generally enjoyed the company.

Unfortunately, I'll be out of touch from mid-Sept to early-December (Travelling for work), and it's just starting to dawn on me how much I'm going to miss catching up with these forums each day. In a very short time, Enworld has anchored itself in my daily routine.

I look forward to coming back in December, and particularly to getting in touch with members in the Providence-Boston area as I'll be eager to find a weekly game over the winter.

Thanks.

CZ


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 27, 2003)

Making your way in the world today
Takes everything you've got;
Taking a break from all your worries
Sure would help a lot.
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights,
The check is in the mail;
And your little angel
Hung the cat up by it's tail;
And your third fiance didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go
Where everybody knows your name,
And they're always glad you came;
You want to be where you can see,
Our troubles are all the same;
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead;
The morning's looking bright;
And your shrink ran off to Europe,
And didn't even write;
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world
Where everybody knows your name,
And they're always glad you came;
You want to go where people know,
People are all the same;
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name,
And they're always glad you came;
Where everybody knows your name,
And they're always glad you came;


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Aug 27, 2003)

Sad are the times I log onto the Internet and for some reason can't check EN World.  I save many threads for reference and entertainment.  I enjoy looking at threads by many posters that I know will be interesting and funny.  We now have a history, which we should commit to remember.  The 911 reports of Chairman Kaga and his subsequent loss.  The other losses and gains.  Excitement, anticipation, camaraderie, respect, and humor are all found here.  I look forward to meeting as many of you in person if that ever becomes possible.  RPGs are our common love, and the kinship is shown here.  May the circle be unbroken.


----------



## pogre (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWorld inspires me. The polite, fun people here are a joy to hang out with (in the internet sense). The crassness of other boards just leave me cold. 

It certainly has improved my game. Writing a story hour has also helped my writing - as hard as that is to believe 

Finally, I love to watch people beat Hong with a stick.


----------



## Belen (Aug 27, 2003)

I have been reading the site ever since Eric first started it back in 99.  However, I did not sign up for the boards until a few years later (I used to think message boards were useless.)

It was not until I started finding the news section boring that I started hanging out on the boards.  There are just too many d20 companies to keep up with these days and the news just is not as exciting as when 3e was new.

Anyway, I love visiting the EnWorld community.  I enjoy hearing from the people on the boards, even if I have a tendency to throw out topics for debate when the ideas have on half-formed.

Enworld is a great mecca for ideas and I know that the people here have helped me on my way to becoming a better GM.

Heck, once I have finished my new campaign world, I may try to challenge PirateCat to a GM duel!

Dave


----------



## bekkilyn_rpg (Aug 27, 2003)

I started visiting Eric Noah's site back during the months before 3.0 was coming out and was pretty good about keeping up with things. I even registered for whatever messageboard ended up there at the time. Since then, I've been on and off about visiting the site, whether it be an older incarnation or this enworld incarnation and so have mostly lurked and read to try to keep up with things even if I was focusing on non-gaming things at the time.

Well recently I finally decided to register for *this* messageboard and actually post something. I haven't really made any friends being so "new" to the boards and such, but through lurking I have gotten to where I feel I've gotten to know something about some of you and I like finding out what's been happening in the lives of the people here.

Like Djeta, I don't really get why some people get so frustrated by the OT posts (at least when they're marked OT) either. I don't always read them, but I like that they exist and contribute a lot to the "community feel" which I also like.

In any case, this is the very best site around for D&D/d20!


----------



## diaglo (Aug 27, 2003)

for me at first it was a place to find the conversions of older material. i would send people here looking for it.

than it was a place to find new groups to game with.

and to meet wandering people to sleep at my house.  

but i just come for the news mostly.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm.

I look here to find out how other people play the game(s) and get new ideas, bounce shiny ideas around, etc.

I like many of you, don't get me wrong, but this is not a Community for me or a Second Home.  More like wandering into the FLGS and finding someone to jaw with for a while.

I really like several of the conversations and threads.  If I didn't check the boards for a week or so it probably wouldn't really affect my life.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 27, 2003)

For me, ENWorld serves two, almost completely separate main functions:

1. There are a tremendous number of people to refer problems and questions I have about how to deal with 3E rules in the games I run. I can post a question and either it has an obvious answer which can be covered in minutes or, I can convene the RPG equivalent of a rabbinic discussion of the Talmud and have people argue things out. It's an incredible resource that makes DMing with rules that I'm only luke warm on much easier.

2. When I really feel like having an outrageous argument about a subject too touchy to actually argue with my friends about or I just need a good argument as I lounge guiltily around my home in pijamas in the middle of the afternoon, ENWorld is so often able to oblige. I think ENWorlders' general opposition to generalizing about groups of people conflicts nicely with my years of experience in reading and interpreting public opinion polls; thus, even when I agree with people, it can sometimes be fun just to make generalizations and watch the general consternation produced. Furthermore, I can be vastly ruder to people than I am actually able to be in person.

There are two less prominent reasons:
(a) Occasionally, when I am really trying to procrastinate, it's fun to help people generate creative material; the Mor's End stuff was very useful for that and generally, it's something I do pretty easily. 
(b) I do appreciate Clay's wonderful posts of history and archaeology links and attempt to reciprocate when I can.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 27, 2003)

To me? It's punk rock. And rad.

I mean, sure, we talk about gaming a lot - we get stoked about game releases, movie releases, etc. But I think it goes way deeper. I really feel like I know most of the people I talk to on a regular basis. I'd say I "know" Djeta (Sheri), since we talk on AIM on occasion and know a little about each other. 

Basically, I'd be comfortable around pretty much anyone from ENWorld, in person.

And thanks to ENWorld, I can game on a regular basis - and given the condition of my life right now, that stress relief is _way_ necessary. 

So thanks, dudes and dudettes. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Monster Manuel (Aug 27, 2003)

For me, EN World is a place where I can go to get clean clothes, a warm meal, and a roof over my head. En World helped me get back on my feet. 

(some may remember this schtick from the last thread like this)

Seriously though, it's the most friendly online community I've come across, and it's what helped crystalize my desire to write for a living. Like others here, I've found that I care about the posters here more than any other online communinty I've been to. I was shattered when I found out about Angelsboi. 

Through EN World, I've met Joseph Goodman; though we still haven't been in the same room  , my current gaming group, and others who's words I look forward to reading everyday. Though I don't always have the time to post (hence my relatively low post count), my thoughts are with everyone who posts news here, bad or good. 


I'm glad EN world exists.

(edit: overused parenthetical statements)


----------



## Anubus (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I've been a lurker for about 3 years, since eric's old site, but it's only the past couple months that I've begun posting.  In that time I've realized how incredible an asset it is.  The news and reviews are great, but the boards are unrivaled in the benefits to a DM, or even a PC I imagine.  A place where you can discuss ideas and rules.  A place where I can ask people for resources, instead of spending hours going through webpage after webpage only to find nothing.  As a DM, this site in general has been invaluable, and I'm certain that will continue indefinately. Kudos to you all


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 27, 2003)

For me, ENWorld is the first place I go in the morning when I get to work, and the last place I leave at the end of the day. I poke around quite a bit in-between as well, even if I don't post as often or as write as much as I'd like to (I've got to do work at some point). 

I like to see what others are discussing, take their advice on books to read and movies to watch (and offer my advice when I can), and keep up on whats going on in their lives. I follow Angelsboi's medical updates, I wish I could attend ArthurQ's NYC Gameday (being a former NYer myself), and I laugh at alsih2o's abuse of Piratecat. 

For the longest time, I used EnWorld (and before that Eric Noah's site) to get news on D&D and d20, but never really ventured into the message boards. Then I started reading them a bit, following a couple story hours on the advice of a few friends (thanks emergent!), and eventually reading some other parts of the boards. Once I regestered and began posting back in the spring, I found that the members here didn't abuse me when I made a mistake, flame me for posting silly responses, and best of all, they accepted me for what I could contribute, no matter how small. 

My trip to GenCon this summer was great, mostly thanks to the other ENWorlders I met there. I didn't feel out of place saying hello, hanging out, or just starting up a conversation with anyone I met. It was like walking into a local hangout and seeing the people I know and hear from everyday, only meeting them for the first time. That was really cool, and it made me proud to be a member here. 

So thanks to everyone here, for giving me a place to hang out online!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWORLD, in my experience, (started back when this Eric's site to keep up on what book was coming out) is like a pizza.  

It just sounds GOOD at least once a day.  It might be lunch time, it might be a 3am craving...but matter how many times you've HAD pizza, you want more.  

Also, I like nerds...and that, is what we all most certainly (and proudly) are!


----------



## Gnarlo (Aug 27, 2003)

It's the place I come for news on what's coming up and whether it's worth spending my time and money on. 
It's the place to find out how to fix the niggling little problems with my latest purchase. 
It's the place to get inspiration and downright yoinks from other people's ideas to keep my players on their toes.
It's the place for a nice laugh now and again.
And above all, it's the place that I know I can read and post without having to deal with 99% of the maladjusted, foul-mouthed, insecure, over-opinionated, egotistical, self-righteous, juvenile claptrap that passes for discussion on so much else of the internet -- yes, I live with constant fear of being banned   . Seriously, thank you Eric's grandmother and all her little grandlings for making this a site I enjoy reading.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 27, 2003)

ENWORLD, in my experience, (started back when this Eric's site to keep up on what book was coming out) is like a pizza.  

It just sounds GOOD at least once a day.  It might be lunch time, it might be a 3am craving...but matter how many times you've HAD pizza, you want more.  

Also, I like nerds...and that, is what we all most certainly (and proudly) are!


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Aug 28, 2003)

ENworld seems to me to be a very pleasant place to chat. The people are cool, I share similar interests with most of them, and it's a nice place to stop by. It's always the first place I go on-line.


----------



## Vexed (Aug 28, 2003)

EN world to me represents stability for my hobby.  Its a place I know I can always go to listen/talk with people who share some of my interest and engage in philosophical psycho babble on several number of topics.  Im looking forward to meeting more interesting people here.  

Debating rules can be fun as well........ : )


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 28, 2003)

Enworld is a place where I have about 2000 additional "weird uncles" to get gaming advise from. It's also a place where I can get my fix of gaming in between actual sessions, via the play by post forums. It's also the place that has given me the most recommendations about book purchases, and my own custom works. And it's an outlet every once in a while.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 28, 2003)

EN World is my home on the internet, a place where I can always find friends to talk about my favorite hobby.  Day in and day out you do your best to contribute to a friendly and fun environment.  Thanks to all of you for making this a great place to be.


----------



## doctorjeff98 (Aug 28, 2003)

Enworld is what makes my day job tolerable.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 28, 2003)

oooooooooh, I know, I know.  

ENWorld means to me...ummmm.....its the first website I view each time I get on the net in the mornings, and its......ummm.....its one of the best places I go to get information on d20, and, ummm.......*thinking*... oh yeah, its just one of my favorite sites and one of the best anybody who likes roleplaying can go to to get updated (especially if they like d20).

Oh, the new messageboard features rock.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 28, 2003)

ENworld! Where everybody knows your name!


----------



## Skade (Aug 28, 2003)

It like I have this implant in my brain that forces me to come here every day, usually multiple times, wandering here and there, and occassionally actually saying something on topic (even if its only on topic for a off topic thread).  

This is the site that makes the rest of the drivel on the internet bearable.   It's a great place to talk with others who enjoy the same hobbies, movies, and literature I do.  It's the place that made me realize I am not the greatest DM in the world, and I don't have to be.  I have friends here, and people that I respect and admire.  What more could anyone want from a website?


----------



## dethand (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow. What can I say that hasnt summed up what I feel in many different ways already? ENWorld is a place not just to get news or updates but a place to go to discuss and share our mutual love of this hobby. Its grown over the years and made many changes, but still it remains the best place for D&D enthusiasts like me!


----------



## tensen (Aug 28, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> New boards are up and I for one want to say thanks to Morrus as well as all the posters (lurkers) who make this one of my "homes" and I am proud to be part of teh ENWorld family--even when people mock me it is all in jest..right?...right?




Without enworld I wouldn't have been able to meet Hal... and mock him publically <grin>


----------



## tensen (Aug 28, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> ENworld! Where everybody knows your name!




And in the typical answer.
Um..  who are you again?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 28, 2003)

pr0n, pure and simple.  no wait, crap wrong boards.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Aug 28, 2003)

Well I started coming for the 3E Rumors and found I couldn't leave.
I am mostly a lurker so others here don't know as much about me as I know about them   

I feel this place is not only family but family all gathered outside on the front porch. You can stop by, have a drink, talk all day or not say a word and both your family and your own day is better for it.

I would be at a loss without. I am here at least 7 hours a day reading this and that and learning about my favorite hobby.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Aug 28, 2003)

Did I ever tell Morrus he's my hero? He's everything, everything I wish I could be. Oh, and I, I could fly higher than an eagle, for he is the wind beneath my wings... 'cause he is the wind beneath my wings.

*sniffle*


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 28, 2003)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Did I ever tell Morrus he's my hero? He's everything, everything I wish I could be. Oh, and I, I could fly higher than an eagle, for he is the wind beneath my wings... 'cause he is the wind beneath my wings.
> 
> *sniffle*




Plus with the frequently outages of EN World gives your site a higher hitrate.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 29, 2003)

This is going to sound really weird, but one of the proudest moments for me in the last year or so was when I bought a Community Supporter account.  I did it because I felt like this community was what I'd been looking for ever since I first logged on to the web seven or eight years ago.  It was filled to the brim with gamers - the only people worth knowing  .  The light touch of the moderators allowed discussions to grow organically and I never felt locked in to having to talk about attacks of opportunity and 5' steps the way I did at the WotC boards.  Still, sometimes I felt like the guy who buys vanity plates for his car, like somehow I was showing off my account for the world, when all it meant was that I've got a lot more discretionary income than many of you (I'm Chaotic Neutral.  I work in a bank.  Do the math).

But what made me realize how important this place is was a few months ago when a young poster by the handle of Tidus4444 discussed in an OT thread about his decision to come out of the closet.  I may not be gay or a teenager, but I couldn't help but feel a pang of sympathy and respect for the young man, and I told him so.  I wanted him to feel as at home here as I did.  I was overwhelmed by the level of support he received here, from people he had never met in real life.  

Since then I've come to the realization that what makes ENWorld a special place isn't the news bites or the ease of use or the instant rules explanations; it's the people who populate it.  You are all amazing people who have helped enrich my life and many others', I'm sure.  And I would pay any amount of money to ensure that it survives even one day more.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 29, 2003)

EN World is a place where people come to discuss gaming, and much more.  It is a place where intelligent people with passionate opinions can debate and, for the most part, treat one another with respect.  It is a place large enough to encompass gamers of many different styles and philosophies.  We have people who are masters of rules and strategies; we have excellent roleplayers; we have people with wild imaginations who tell great stories.  The games discussed range from grim and gritty low-level affairs to high fantasy epics with the fate of worlds at stake. All of the people who post here help to make EN World my online home.  I have fun here and often have serious discussions with people on a variety of topics.  

We often debate issues hotly, but the moderators try to make sure that we respect each other despite our disagreements.  As such, this is a place where I feel comfortable posting my opinions.  I believe that we need to treat each other with respect in this life.  Here at EN World, there is an effort to make everyone feel comfortable and at home.

When our members have good news, we celebrate with them.  In times of tragedy, we console and counsel each other.  In a sense, we are a community.  We are not a community based so much on physical location, but by common interests.  EN World is a place where some of our members can come to us with real life issues, and seek the advice of those they respect.  I think the respectful tone and friendliness of most posters is a marked contrast to some other places on the web.  For the most part, I think we try to remember that the people we respond to are just as unique and valuable as yourself. At EN World, most of us try to see the value in others and their opinions.  I think this has made the site a far richer place than it would be otherwise.

Has EN World undergone changes as it has grown? Yes.  There are many posters whom I do not  know.  However, I try to treat them like any other board member.  I think everyone has something of value to contribute.  Sometimes, I find that by looking past my preconceived notions about a topic I can learn a great deal from others.  Also, the amount of knowledge on various topics is quite impressive.  We have literally had discussions on everything from the works of Joseph Campbell and its influence on gaming and fiction to discussions of the armies of the Ancient World.

Additionally, I have made several friends online at EN World.  Without EN World, I would likely have never met many of them.  The people I have meet on EN World have enriched my life and giving me new understanding about a hobby that I have enjoyed for over 20 years.  I have come to understand more outside of my own gaming group, and see through the eyes of others.  I think everyone at EN World has something to contribute, which is something, we should remember when we post.  If someone has a different style of play or rules interpreptations than you, it does not necessarily mean that the other person is wrong or somehow inferior to yourself.  I think we have a lot to learn from each other -- in gaming as well as life.  

EN World has lasted so long only because of a combined effort by administrators, moderators, and posters.  Last year, I was at Gen Con and organized a list of people for the EN World gathering. It was a pleasure to finally meet some of the people I have talked with online.  A community is more than just the sum of its members.  It has its own dynamics, and a unique feel.  I would like to thank everyone who has made EN World a fun place to learn about gaming, debate with each other, and learn more about each other.   So, I will look forward to seeing all of you on the boards.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> ENworld! Where everybody fears your name!



Fixed that for you.

No, wait - that's _my_ line.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 30, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Right there with you Djeta!
> (One of the first things I noticed about you is your sig.  Weird Al is great!)




Weird Al is the man. To be brutally honest, Weird Al is the only "celebrity" I have ever had a crush on. So in high school when all my friends were fawning over the New Kids on the Block , I was like, Weird Al is my idol. I guess I'm just weird.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 31, 2003)

To me, ENWorld is a second home. It may sound cliche, but it's one of the few places I feel I can be myself.

I enjoy the jokes, the puns and the parodies. I love verbally sparring with CMG Mark or Baerandur. I love the antics of every Clay/Pkitty duel.
I don't think I'll ever leave ENWorld for anything.


----------



## BSF (Sep 2, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Weird Al is the man. To be brutally honest, Weird Al is the only "celebrity" I have ever had a crush on. So in high school when all my friends were fawning over the New Kids on the Block , I was like, Weird Al is my idol. I guess I'm just weird.




*laugh*  My wife and I have gone to his last two concerts.  I only started being a fan with Weird Al - In 3-D.  Which was way back when.  Though, I can't say that I ever had a crush on him, I would love to meet him.  But hey, I wouldn't call you weird.  

Oh wait, this thread is for what EN World means!  I guess I better end the hijack..


----------

